

Do you like this app idea? - ccarnino

Hi!
We're going to pivoting our startup service in something different. We want to create an app that let you "Have fun with your friends, everywhere you go!". 
The app will let you and your friends play and having fun with fun facts, jokes, fast parlor games, funny challenges (shot a photo with a waitress), and so on.<p>An app works that way:
- Open the app 
- Search the nearby venue where you're in (integration with Foursquare) and click on it
- You click "Challange-In" to start play on that venue
-You start playing that proposed games, or tell to your friends funny jokes, or try to do challenges, show a Demotivational image, or see together a funny spot
-For each jokes (about 5 for each challange-in) you earn point to reach the top.
-The last step is a slot machine where you can win (more earned point means more chances to win) a cool badge or a free beer (if you're in a pub). You can win discount or free stuffs, depending into the kind of venues you're in.<p>The app is free.
In every venue you Challenge-In, load different challenges, and you can win virtual or real prizes.<p>The idea is similar to SCVNGR but not to play alone, this app is to play with your friends!
Then you have a "medal showcase" of the "Frank's company" or the "Luke's company". 
In each venue, where people have challenged-in, there will be ranking of the company with more points earned. The company with more points, becomes the King of the Venue.
If your company is the first to Challenge-In into the venue, becomes the Little Lord of the Venue.<p>Will you use this app? Do you like it?
What do you think are the problems, the bottlenecks and what cannot works?
======
lynx44
Seems a weak idea.

The value prop of location based gaming is interested but details of
implementation need to be worked out imo.

~~~
ccarnino
You're right. I'll give you more details, when we'll do more work on it.

------
grep
Why is that a startup? You are just doing an app.. a free app without a
business model. Anyway, it's not something I would use but I see people using
it.

~~~
ccarnino
I've not explained the BM under the idea. I was just testing if you like the
value proposition of this app. We're pivoting the core service of an existing
startup, that will maintain "similar" BP and distribution.

------
AussieChris
yep, like it. Party tricks, jokes, interesting facts, etc.

Suggest being able to set the "Mood" or "environment" as that would lead to
best selection of material ;)

~~~
ccarnino
Yes I've thought about it. I'll consider it when I'll create that app ;)

